# female tending to eggs.. male not interested



## AshNolder (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay.. first time breeder here.... did all the research, what was available to me via net/books... Spawned sucessfuly with one interesting occourance. The male never went down to get the eggs but one time. He is not tending to the nest. my female on the other hand, did get the eggs, IS tending to the nest, getting fallen eggs and putting them back and guarding the nest while the male shows very little to no interest in nesting at all. 
Now, from my readings I should have taken the female out after spawning. But, I am rather confused, thier roles seem to be reversed as to 'who' tends the nest. Mommy fish, guarding nest and will flare at pops when he approaches. Daddy Fish is basking on his leaf as if he is now on some vacation in the bahamas. 
Any help on who should be removed, why this is possibly happening? Are my fish confused on thier roles? Has anyone else had this happen before and what was done?
Let me also add, this is a first time breeding pair.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME the female will eventually eat the eggs. It's best to take them both out (the male will also eat them) and hope fry can survive on their own. Or artificially hatch them by moving eggs to a small bowl or something.


----------

